# Resurrecting very weak hive. Dead bees in the way



## grantsbees (May 9, 2016)

So I wanted to post a specific question regarding a previous post I made here: http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...one-Would-like-suggestions-on-what-to-do-next

There are bees, though very very few, still flying in and out of this hive. Hopefully not the neighbors.. But anyway.

The bees coming in are having a bit of a hard time getting through the dead bees behind the entrance. I had cleaned the bottom board off yesterday but obviously more have fallen down. I can tell that there isn't really an active maintenance crew available to move the bodies. Should I go back in and clean them again or leave it to the bees? 

They make a natural entrance reducer I suppose.


----------



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

I would get rid of them.


----------



## grantsbees (May 9, 2016)

I almost took your advice, Westhill. I was about to clear them off yesterday afternoon when I noticed they had cleared their own way. Pretty amazing.


----------



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

Awesome!


----------

